
Universal copy/paste in Linux - burrows
http://burrows.svbtle.com/universal-copy-paste-in-linux
======
sandGorgon
@burrows - thank you for this ! Copy paste has been so much a pain that it is
the single biggest reason for me to consider a Mac. I am envious of the mac
people who copy paste effortlessly from a gvim session on to a remote tmux vim
session.

~~~
keeperofdakeys
It's all about the programs you use, really. Vim does support x selection
buffers, and gvim should automatically take advantage of these (gvim --version
should return +clipboard). In fedora (at least), the console vim with X
support is called vimx (really wish it would replace the normal vim binary).
With this I can just highlight and middle click to interact with the selection
buffer. (I can even middle click in command mode without entering insert
mode).

Now nearly all terminals have a clipboard handler (eg. for Gnome Terminal,
ctrl+shift+v), but naturally this just blindly types the text. Does this mac
person have the ability to do anything more than this? Maybe with X forwarding
you could get a remove vim session with clipboard handlers to directly work
with your clipboard.

The real problem is none of this is automatic, but the mac guy would need to
go through most of these hoops as well, for the tools specified.

~~~
developer1
In OS X's Terminal application, copy/paste works universally. There is no
tweaking for specific tools or programs. CMD+C and CMD+V work at all times.
Everywhere. CMD+X for cut is a different manner.

~~~
keeperofdakeys
My question was, in this scenario, is it simply inserting those characters
into the buffer as if you were typing them, or was the remote program aware it
was a copy and paste. This of course does depend on the programs used both on
the end, and in the chain.

If it's the latter, then most linux setups wouldn't need any configuration if
you used the terminal's inbuilt copy paste.

------
dingdingdang
This is such a fundamentally good idea to implement, thanks to Aaron for
taking the time with this - a universal copy/paste is like having access to
manual pipes for the GUI, priceless!

------
voidz
I use Parcellite. It syncs clipboards, keeps a history, and works with good
old Shift+Ins for pasting.

Then again - if I weren't using Parcellite, I'd use this right here. Very
welcome software for Linux, I'd say. Well thought out!

~~~
henriquemaia
I have used Parcellite in the past, but recently I've found copyq, a much more
complete clipboard manager. But, as you said, if it not for the clipboard
manager, I would certainly embrace the solution posted here.

------
grymoire1
The Makefile has an error in it. The -Lx11 needs to be the last in the line

~~~
burrows
Thanks man. For those interested:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11893996/why-does-the-
ord...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11893996/why-does-the-order-of-l-
option-in-gcc-matter)

